# importing csv data to ipad



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hello guys,

im in a bit of a pickle...

my boss has just bought an ipad 16GB..

we are using windows systems at work...and we have an access database that has all our contacts etc.
all he wants is to have the people he regularly contacts during the day on the ipad.

on the ipad there is a contacts icon...i assume this links to your mail etc...he just wants to use it to go p for peter..."oh theres peters number."

i exported numbers and contacts off my access db as a mac csv file...but dont know how to import it. i was reading that you use csv lite to import it....but also read that this wont import data into contacts only thunderbird etc.

but i thought i would try it anyway, so i installed csv lite...which does not run.

is there anyway i can do this without manually entering all the data as there is a lot...or is there a better app i can use for his needs.

any help please please please...with a cherry on top!!!


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

somebody please help me


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

anybody got an idea...please


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What happens when you try and run the app?

It says that it should work on an iPad

CSV Lite for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------

